# جهاز قياس المسافات والأرتفاعات والميول للنقاط التى يصعب الوصل إليها بالليزر TruPulse 360 B



## هانى زكريا احمد (15 مارس 2011)

جهاز قياس المسافات والأرتفاعات والميول للنقاط التى يصعب الوصل إليها بالليزر
TruPulse 360 B​









*جهاز قياس المسافات الأفقيه والرأسيه والمائله والأرتفاعات للمبانى والأبراج وغيرها وتحديد الميول وأتجاه الشمال وأنحراف الخطوط والمسافات بين نقطتين ومزود بخاصية البلوتوث لربطه مع أى جهاز GPS أو أجهزة الخرائط GIS من ترمبل لرصد النقاط التى يصعب الوصل إليها بالأضافه لأستخدامه منفردا *

أستخدامات الجهاز :- 

قياس الأنحراف للخطوط






قياس الأرتفاع






قياس المسافه بين نقطتين






قياس العرض






*الوسيله الأفضل لحل مشكلة الرصد بأجهزة GPS بجانب المبانى أو فى الوديان والجبال حيث بسهوله شديده يتم الحصول على النقاط الصعب الوصول إليها فى خطوتين*

البرامج المتوافقه مع الجهاز فى حالة ربطه مع أى جهاز أخر هى :-

Survey Controller






ArcPad






Terrasync Software







شاشة الجهاز :- 


تظهر النتائج على العدسه مباشرتا ويمكن تخزين النتائج عند الربط مع جهاز أخر بأستخدام البلوتوث




















الفكره الأساسيه وخطوات العمل

1-	يتم رصد النقطه التى يحتلها جهاز ال GPS بواسطة جهاز GPS نفسه
2-	توجيه جهاز الليزر على النقطه المجهوله (ركن مبنى أو أى مكان يصعب الوصول إليه) ورصدها بجهاز الليزر فيتم تخزينها مباشرتا على جهاز GPS ولكى نعلم كيف يتم ذلك نتبع الخطوات التاليه مع بعضنا البعض

-	عند الضغط على زر القياس لجهاز الليزر يتم تحديد المسافه مباشرتا بالليزر 
-	عن طريق البوصله المغناطيسيه المدمجه يتم تحديد الأنحراف للخط عن أتجاه الشمال
-	عن طريق سينسور حساب الميل يتم حساب زاوية الميل الرأسيه ومنها يتم حساب المسافه الأفقيه والرأسيه والمائله مابين نقطة ال GPS والنقطه المرصوده بالليزر
-	بعد كل ماسبق تنتج نقطه عالية الدقه X,Y,Z
-	بعدها تنتقل البيانات للنقطه الجديده عن طريق البلوتوث إلى كنترولر جهاز GPS


المواصفات التقنيه للجهاز 

الوزن 220 g
المقاس 15x 2 x 3.5 cm
طاقة البطاريات 3.0 volts	
نوع البطاريات (2) AA	
معدل حماية العين (FDA Class 1 (CFR 21	
معامل التحمل IP 54	
درجة الحراره -20° to +60°C	
الزوم 7X magnification	
الشاشه In-scope LCD	
طريقة التثبيت Monopod/tripod	
مدى الليزر 1,000 m	
المدى بأستخدام عاكس 2,000 m	
الزاويه الرأسيه لمجال العمل ± 90 deg	
مدى البوصله المغناطيسيه 0 to 359.9 deg	
الدقه فى مجال القياس القريب ± 30 cm	
الدقه فى مجال القياس القريب ± 0.3 to 1 m	
دقة سينسور حساب الميل والزاويه الرأسيه ± 0.25 deg	
دقة البوصله المغناطيسيه ± 1 deg	


مهندس / هانى زكريا أحمد 
مدير المبيعات والدعم الفنى بالرياض - ترمبل ونيكون


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (15 مارس 2011)

بارك اللة فيك ياهندسة ومشكور على تعرفينا بكل جديد فى مجال المساحة


----------



## حسام86 (16 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الشرح


----------



## فالكون (17 مارس 2011)

كم يتراوح ثمنه


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (17 مارس 2011)

أفضل عدم وضع الأسعار على المنتدى فأنا أضع المعلومه فقط فسامحنى يا أخى فالكون ولكن ممكن أن تبحث على النت وستجده بسهوله ويسر


----------



## إعمار (20 نوفمبر 2011)

التقنيه فعلا في تطور يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## علي فؤاد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس هاني


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

باركالله فيك


----------



## العابر3 (23 يناير 2012)

اشكر لك حرصك
ارغب في التواصل معك
لك ودي


----------



## adel104 (23 يناير 2012)

أرجو الأخوة المشي بنفس المنوال ، كلما نجد جديد نقوم بتنوير الآخرين بالمنتدى حتى نواكب التطور
أشكر الأخ باشمهندس هاني زكريا


----------



## فرج أقليلون (23 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ياباشا مهندس هانى سؤال لو سمحت عندى جهاز لايكا 1200 ممكن يشتعل مع الجها ز قياس المسافة بالليز TruPulse 360 B


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (24 يناير 2012)

رهييييييييييييب​


----------



## فرج أقليلون (31 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=253244&page=2#ixzz1l3websdX



*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة ياباشا مهندس هانى سؤال لو سمحت عندى جهاز لايكاgps 1200 ممكن يشتعل مع الجها ز قياس المسافة بالليز TruPulse 360 B*​


----------

